# Looking for wiring help in Charleston, SC



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry I can't offer any suggestions, but let me know if you end up trying to tackle any yourself. I'd be happy to help out, and there's a wealth of knowledge on this site as well.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I had Bug Little with Little Boatworks rewire my old Hewes last year. Can be a little difficult to get a hold of, but he did a good job on the wiring. His number is 843-568-4647. I'm sure Seels or Hankel would do it as well, just depends how far out their schedules are this time of year.


----------



## GovnaEdwards (Feb 22, 2018)

bryson said:


> Sorry I can't offer any suggestions, but let me know if you end up trying to tackle any yourself. I'd be happy to help out, and there's a wealth of knowledge on this site as well.


I have not had the time lately to mess with to much on it, but I will take you up on advice if I get motivated this weekend.


----------



## GovnaEdwards (Feb 22, 2018)

ReelFisher said:


> I had Bug Little with Little Boatworks rewire my old Hewes last year. Can be a little difficult to get a hold of, but he did a good job on the wiring. His number is 843-568-4647. I'm sure Seels or Hankel would do it as well, just depends how far out their schedules are this time of year.


Great thanks! I actually think I know Bug. I will give him a call.


----------

